# 3ware 9550SXU-8LP



## burkoff (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,

I use 3ware 9550SXU-8LP in RAID 10 with Desktop Drives - Hitachi 500Gb. Could you please recommend a suitable model server disks that work well with this controller, if anyone has please share practice. The current array of points is reset controller, I want to change discs. Please direct any tips. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Western Digital RE-series of drives work well with 3Ware controllers.  We've used RE2 and RE3 drives up to 500 GB with great success.  We've also used Seagate ES.2 drives without issues.  These are all expensive drives, though.

If you just want bulk storage, then pick up some 1 TB drives online (only $74 CDN at CDW), configure them as "Single Drive" arrays on the controller, and put ZFS on top.  Then you don't need the expensive "RAID edition" drives.


----------



## User23 (Nov 1, 2010)

official 3ware compatibility list

I use the following drives the last 2-3 years with no problems.

HDT721010SLA360
HDS722020ALA330
WDC WD1002FBYS


----------

